# How could he do this to that dog



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Edmonton family looking for loving home for beloved old pet - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca


This just really tore at my heart for this poor dog


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yeah....seems quite the departure from the norm...as if the dog is disposable.

I know most must feel he should see this situation to the end.

Who knows?? 

But I do know...I wouldn't do what he is doing.

SuperG


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

You get a dog, thats a life time commitment. How much you want to bet after they rid themselves of the "problem" they get a puppy... :-( sucks for him, so loyal... Poor pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

They are the only family the poor dog has known. What is he teaching his children? Maybe they'll treat him with the same disregard when he is older. I just don't understand it, you don't give up on family. Hopefully someone will step up and give him a home where he can be looked upon with love and kindness and not as a burden.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

After having the critter for 12 years, it would be kinder to put it down than to give it away. They are busy, raising two kids and both working, the dog has accidents because he can't handle the long days anymore. A trusted dog walker could come in and let the old dog out. They could take the dog with them, and crate it in the vehicle, safely, and let it out at lunch or take a break during the day.

There are ways to make it work if the dog is still lively. A dog that is incontinent and paralyzed and 12 years old now is on its last leg, and the end is coming. Like it or not. Time to teach your kids about loving a pet enough not to let him suffer, and to let him go. 

Maybe it is cultural though too. A lot of the comments on that thing were racist, but it is true that different cultures do think of death, dying, euthanasia for pets, etc. differently. 

I guess what bothers me is that these people have gone a couple of extra miles for this dog. Not everyone will purchase a wheel chair. It seems like they are not having a problem with the monetary aspect of owning a senior. Maybe having someone come in and let the dog out isn't beyond the realm of possibilty for this dog. Until he is ready to go on.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sad for the dog

This just happened here in CT, someone dumped their purebred gsd, who needed "wheels",,a really nice woman came adopted her, and now she's racing around in her wheels on their horse farm,,a happy ending


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> They are the only family the poor dog has known. What is he teaching his children? Maybe they'll treat him with the same disregard when he is older. I just don't understand it, you don't give up on family. Hopefully someone will step up and give him a home where he can be looked upon with love and kindness and not as a burden.


Boy, you pretty much posted exactly what I was thinking too.

What if the owner, himself, becomes "just too much work" during his older years and requires a lot of care. He better hope his family can't just discard him as easily. Of course, that pretty much is what he's teaching his kids. 

Might backfire on him one day. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Nigel said:


> They are the only family the poor dog has known. What is he teaching his children? Maybe they'll treat him with the same disregard when he is older. I just don't understand it, you don't give up on family. Hopefully someone will step up and give him a home where he can be looked upon with love and kindness and not as a burden.


I agree.....what is he teaching his children? Sadly in this world, so many teach their children to be the same way. Personally I feel that is why the world is the way it is. Few know true loyalty! The second a marriage is to hard, many run. When animals become to much work, dump them off. Talking to a doctor that helps at Shriners.....a 9 year old boy had been dropped by his parents because he was just to much to deal with.....??? People are to self centered to be loyal or have dedication anymore. We recently lost our 14 year old jack Russell....he was the devil in dog form...he was so much work his entire life...the last 6 months he drew blood on all of us...they said he had doggie dementia...he would be asleep and attacking us the next second. We had to be so in guard and watch ourselves for 6 months because he would wake and be so grumpy. The girls learned that animals get old, they don't just die, they get sick and you have to care for them...and we took care of him and followed through until the end. By the time he died, we were all heartbroken, but also a little relieved because of the 24/7 danger that he had become....we knew he was at peace and would not wake up scared, grumpy or confused anymore. It was the most exhausting time for us, our teen girls were tired, worried and drained from not being able to just enjoy him any longer....they were dealing with the work part of pet ownership....I can't tell you what a lesson it was, I can't tell you how proud I was.... They were there until the end, they saw that pet ownership was not just about running and playing....they proved they were loving and loyal to a dog that was picked to be our pet so long ago. It was a hard lesson, and a sad one....but our kids did not take the choice of more dogs lightly, they knew the work involved and they are dedicated to training, working, playing and taking care of the two we now have, just like they were with the jack Russell. 

I feel this guy is teaching what so many other teach, when it becomes work....run! When it is hard...run! When it is no longer fun....run! 
This is why the shelters are full, why so many kids grow up without parents, why so many kids in school are failing, why the divorce rate is what it is.....:-( 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder how this became news? This seems like the history of the majority of elderly pets that wind up in shelters or rescues. I wonder what the intentions were of this family for sharing their story with the media. If it was for sympathy, they definitely aren't going to get it.

But at least there will be a happy ending for the dog, because dogs that get famous this way usually end up peeking the interest of a lot of adopters.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What an idiot. The only thing I can say is if I adopted him, LIKE **** would the family get to "visit."


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

We see this behavior at the shelter all the time. You would think I would get used to it, but I never do.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe his Kids will put him up for adoption when he starts peeing himself!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know how someone can give up a pet like that after 12 years. I get its tough when their health starts failing but you fight through it with them


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That is so sad. When I get an animal it is a lifetime contract. I want to be there when they get old and need me so they understand how much they were valued and loved when they were young. Saying good bye is never easy but if the dog spent its entire life making you happy and protecting you, the least you can do is be there for the dog when it is old and in bad shape. When I had to say good bye to Pyrate I didn't think my heart could take it without breaking and then when I read stuff like this where people want to get rid of an old dog because they are "too busy" it really ticks me off. i wish I were a millionaire so I could rescue all the old dogs like this and love them to the end of their lives.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I know this sounds mean....so forgive me...but if the dog is truly having that many problems, wouldn't it be more humane to euthanize the dog? I'm not in any means advocating that the minute a dog gets sick they should be PTS, but I've always felt that when a dog cannot do the things they enjoy and they become incontinent, then it's time to do the right thing.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

My flat coated retriever passed away about 10 months ago. Her health declined to the point where she could no longer stand more than a few moments at a time. We had to carry her out and hold her up to do her business. We cared for her because we loved her as much as she loved us. When we saw in her eyes that it was time to let her go, we made one last trip to the vet and lovingly held her until the very end. Was it difficult? Absolutely. But she dedicated her life to me. How could I do any less for her?

My heart breaks for that poor dog. It's even worse that he talks about it so casually as if it were no big deal. Disgusting.


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it takes guts to realize when you cannot meet the needs of your pet any longer. It is still possible to find him a good home with someone who has the time and patience for an elderly dog. 
I remember a dog at the shelter so old and sick with every kind if ailment you could think of. He was taken away from owners who had him living outside all winter and he could barely walk. His name was Cooper. I was sure he would die before anyone would adopt him but I heard no less than two months ago that he's well and alive lol. 
Also my last dog was an elderly boy. He was 10 already when we got him he only lived a year with us before passing on and yes taking care of an older dog is a lot of work. 
Putting him to sleep is not necessarily a nicer thing to do than rehoming him. Dogs live in the moment. If he finds a good family willing to meet his needs I don't see the problem. The owner said this is not something he wants to do and he didn't mention even selling him or anything about money. He just wants to find someone with the time for the dog. B/c every dog deserves that. Especially in old age. At least he's big enough to realize that and find a better place for him. Sometimes life gets in the way of things. Not every dog owner who choses to give up their dog is a monster. Maybe the old boy really will be better off elsewhere ? Maybe he could make someone else extremely happy and blessed to have him just like my elderly puppy did to our family.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

At first I was outraged. 12 years! Couldn't even being to think how he come to terms with such an option! And I thought what about teaching his boys love and loyalty and life and responsibilites. 

When I watched the video, it was apparent how much he does love the dog. He has already been doing this for 2 years, a good amount of financial, emotional and physical effort and I can imagine it must be exhausting with two little boys in the family as well. Easier would have been to euthanize the dog than to come out and face the flack for seeking another home for him. I wonder why they didnt just hire a dog walker or a friend to help out a few times a week? Interesting that the wife is completely out of the picture.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> What an idiot. The only thing I can say is if I adopted him, LIKE **** would the family get to "visit."


IF this poor dog gets another home & visiting is possible I hope they allow it for the sake of that poor old dog, not the previous owner. IF that happens, I suspect the previous owner will pat himself on the back & put a good spin on it, but the visits would benefit the dog, who deserves whatever comfort he can get.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> IF this poor dog gets another home & visiting is possible I hope they allow it for the sake of that poor old dog, not the previous owner. IF that happens, I suspect the previous owner will pat himself on the back & put a good spin on it, but the visits would benefit the dog, who deserves whatever comfort he can get.


It can be good for the dog, or it can be hard on the dog. I had my brother's dog for 2 years. She would get so excited when he would come over, but then she would be so sad when he would leave without her. Finally, I stopped trying to guilt him into coming and seeing her. It was easier for all of us without him. And she was going to go back to him. She did go back to him, and had a good home with him and lived to be 13. So It was actually a good thing for me to take care of her, and it was a good thing to give her back. But this critter is 12 already, and won't be going back to the original owners. I think it would be kinder to put the critter down than to abandon it at that age. It's a huge adjustment to try to make, along with the loss. Got to feels sorry for the dog to have been saddled with a crappy owner.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> But this critter is 12 already, and won't be going back to the original owners. I think it would be kinder to put the critter down than to abandon it at that age.


I agree, but if the dog can be placed it might handle visits very well. The dog is old & unhealthy. He might not need, or even want, much 'face time' at this point in his life. Though frankly I doubt he'll be easy to place. Just tragic for the poor guy.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Agree Selzer, I wonder if that man will be so philosophical if he ends up in a nursing home cause his family can't be bothered. The thing is when you choose to have pets it should encompass the whole life of that pet, not just the easy, good times, part of life is we all grow old and need to be taken care of, yeah it's hard, but so what???? If you are not prepared for this aspect of pet ownership than don't get one, buy stuffed animals that don't have a heart and needs and emotions!!! This is a cowardly selfish act in my eyes. I hope they never get another dog.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

They'll quite possibly run out & get a puppy.

I remember my daughter nursing her aging ratty little Toy Poodle his last years. (Simba coulda been PosterPup for the adage 'purebred isn't necessarily well bred'). She was so tender...so patient, so utterly involved. She spent his final week holding him & crying inconsolably b/c it was apparent even to a young child that he was dying & was beyond medical help, beyond even 'miracles'. To this day she remembers that as sick & weak as he was, Simba met her at the door the last day of his life, still happy to see her. My daughter earned that precious memory, a memory this schmoe will never have.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

This guy's a real piece of work. I really hope someone does adopt him who will care for him the way he deserves to be cared for because this guy sure as heck doesn't deserve to have him.


----------

